# Frame immer im Hintegrund



## Guest (4. Dez 2006)

Hi,

woran liegt es, dass mein Applet immer wunderbar geladen wird, der neu erzeugte JFrame jedoch immer "unter" dem Browserfenster erscheint, also nicht im Vordergrund? :-(

setToFront() hilft leider auch nicht ... 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!
Philipp


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2006)

bitte helft mir doch mal... ist echt wichtig, dass ich das zum laufen bringe!
es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, den frame nacht dem start des applets direkt in den vordergrund zu bekommen..  :cry: 
das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein!


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2006)

setAlwaysOnTop(true); :?:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Window.html#setAlwaysOnTop(boolean)


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

Dazu muss das Applet aber imho signiert sein!?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2006)

Ja. Sonst wird eine SecurityException geworfen.


----------

